# XD mags interchangeable like Glock?



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Are mags interchangeable between XD service and XD sub-compact of same caliber like Glocks?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Technically yes. But you'll need the sleeve to fill the gap of the full-size mag and the compact grip. http://www.pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=05SAA


----------



## bigrobwoot (Oct 10, 2009)

What about XD and XD-M of the same caliber?


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

bigrobwoot said:


> What about XD and XD-M of the same caliber?


I am pretty sure that is a No since on the same web site Todd posted above they have comments on any XD mags that say 'not for XDm'

Thanks for the link Todd.


----------



## bigrobwoot (Oct 10, 2009)

That's kinda what I thought


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

bigrobwoot said:


> What about XD and XD-M of the same caliber?


Yah, no that don't work unfortunately. 
I was hoping the same when I bought my XDm 9mm. Had a XD9mm with 6 mags and was hoping I'd be able to use my XD magz on the XDm. No joy.
However if you happen across a HS2000 9mm you can use all of your XD 9mm mags in it.
and versa visca.


----------

